# More Lucille's Christening



## peculiarmike (Aug 28, 2007)

Had a RILLY WUNNERFUL weekend at the SmokyOkie residence in Broken Arrow, OK with SmokyOkie Tim & the SmokyOkette Cindy, Ultramag Chad with wife Brandi and son Mikel, PigCicles Joe, PeculiarMike and PeculiarJane, BA-LoCo Kev, SmokyOkie's son Brent and family, and others who dropped in or passed through. Sort of a MiniGathering.
We broke in his new smoker in style! On the menu were -

Smoked NY strip roasts (2)
Brisket (1) packer trim smoked SmokyOkie style by peculiarmike
Ribs (3 slabs) smoked by Okie's son Brent
Pork Crown Rib Roast (2) AKA baby back ribs with the pork chop still attached
Smoked SPAM (4 cans) made into kabobs (several), grilled after assembled
Smoked chub garlic balogna (2) coated with mustard
Smoked hot peppers from Okie's garden
Smoked sausage with pico de gallo in it
Smoked burgers
Smoked mushrooms
Smoked potatos, bakers & little reds, bakers rubbed with bacon grease & rolled in rub
Potato salad made with smoked little reds
Broccoli salad (peculiarjane's)
Smoked baked beans ( SmokyOkette Cindy's)
Strawberry shortcake 
Chocolate chip cookies
A BUNCH of "cold adult beverages" AKA "Something Cool to Drink" 
Peculiarjane's killer bloody marys (everyone knows the secret ingredient now)
Sunday breakfast - Smoked brisket & smoked tater hash with onion & red bell pepper prepared by SmokyOkie, along with biscuits and SmokyOkie's famous sausage gravy. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
Have not eaten like that since last June at Clinton - The Gathering.

Woods used in Lucille were pecan, hickory, mesquite. We SMOKED UP the neighborhood!
We also used some Mexican mesquite lump charcoal in a grill that burned HOTTER than any lump any of us had ever used! Amazing stuff.

Recipes were shared and some new ones were invented. Great minds think alike!
Tulsa Jeff called and famous SMF Moderator Dutch gave us a call from Utah!!!!

Your imagination won't even come close to how fine it was! You had to be there. 
The very best thing was SMF friends getting together and having a great time.
A *BIG THANKS* to SmokyOkie Tim and "the Okette" Cindy! And Clyde. And Spike the Wonder Dog.


----------

